# new bowfishing law



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

for those not in the know i thought i would post this up. went into effect last sept 1.

Any fish that is edible or can be used for bait (includes all gar species, common carp, and buffalo) may not be released back into the water after being taken with lawful archery equipment

This is from the TP&WD Bowfishing page...
http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/publicat...lf_t3200_1559/

that includes dumping at the boat ramp that makes us look very bad in the public eye. police you fellow bowfisherman and help keep from getting any more laws thrown at us or banned for good.


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought this law has been in place for awhile when did it go into affect?


----------



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

it was a given to most people not to do it, but went into place sept 1 2011


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

Is this for a dead fish? Gar are some tough cookies.


----------



## smokinfeathers (Apr 2, 2012)

dead or alive no putting them back in the water


----------

